# IRT Full Contact Rattan Sparring With Filipino Body Armor!



## Brian R. VanCise (May 11, 2009)

Just a couple of guy's getting after it at our world headquarters here in Alma, Michigan!

[yt]BeBB-8k7lgM[/yt]


To see more of our IRT videos click here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/IRTBrian


----------

